# spsp



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

Any luck at sandy point this week? Plan on going there tommorrow. Anybody caught rockfish,bluefish,or croakers there this week? Went there last weekend and caught two spot 10 inches each. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I was there Wen. evening between 6 - 8 caught one small blue; fishing from the shore just east of the beacon.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I really think the weather is the probelm. Once we have a few nice days the fishing at SPSP should pick up again.


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

I usally fish the rock jetties, but I might have to try out the surf once. Do you usally have alot of luck fishing from the beach or do you think I would be better off catching bigger fish from the rock jetties


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I fished there last night from 6:00-11:00. Caught 12 very nice size spot and 5 croakers. I missed quite a lot of them too.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Where you been tuna? Haven't seen you around in a while.

I personally only fish from the beach and I have caught a lot of fish both big and small. Mostly only perch, spot, croaker, striper and flounder. The further you cast from the beach there the bigger the fish.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I had car problems and vacation, so been away. We'll, just got a new car. It's 2 days old and smell like fish already. I was actually at your regular spot cause my favorite piece of real estate was taken. I was actually expecting to see you out there last night. So, it's back to regular programming....


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I always see that your spot taken, people pile in that spot and cast over each other all the time. It is quite the show. I was there last Thurs. and I was one of 3 people out there and I was in your spot and caught a bunch of croaker and my first flounder from out there. It's been really busy this week but will surely be there next week...hope to catch a few blues and not the sad kind


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I know what you're talking about. If I see someone on that spot and they're not that far out, I'll ask nicely if I could cast over theirs. On hookups, I'll walk towards the right so I don't pull them in. If I'm there first, I'll let others park next to me, but I'll tell them where I'm casting so they don't tangle me up. I'll most likely see you next week.


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for all off the info. Ill probley fish from the beach tommorrow. What size sinker should I use from the beach, and how far would you say I would have to cast out in order to have a chance to catch some bigger fish.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I use mostly 4oz and sometimes 5 oz depending on the conditions. I really don't know how far I cast but I would so at least around 300ft or so. It looks pretty far when I am casting and I seem to most of the time get a fish on every cast out there. I have caught some big croaker and such out there. What sort of setup do you have. Make sure you use a shock leader if you plan on casting those heavier weights.


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

When I fish from the jetties I usally use a top bottom rig and bloodworms, what would you suggest I use from the beach.
when I fish from the jetties I usally use two 7 foot rods with 12 pound test. I got a new 9 foot rod that I will probley use tommorrow what # line do u suggest I put on it. Again thanks for your help.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I use 20# test on my poles with either a 50 or 60# 20-25' shock leader tied to the end. Some would say that 20# test is overkill and may cut down on my casting distance but I prefer to use it just so I don't have any probelms with breaks and such. Especially at SP around the rocks and rays.

I have been useing hi low rigs as well but I want to try a few bluefish rigs or fishfinder rigs and see if I can have any luck. You probably cannot throw them as far as a hi low but what the h*ll.


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

aight thanks alot ill post my results when I get back tommorrow


----------



## LoanOfficer (Jul 12, 2003)

FishCatcher, I know that I am not as good as most people here. But this is free voice, so I say it anyway right. I think it is best to have different kind of baits. Use blood worm on one hook, squid on other (or shrimp or cut spot). Remember which hook have what bait. Once you catch a fish you know what bait is the best for that time on that day. At spsp, I think it is different from day to day, from time to time.\
Wishing you a good day fishing and don't forget to post .....


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks alot for the advice. Ill post tommorrow to let you know how I did.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Hey LO,
That is great advice. Always keep a variety of bait with you. You never know what the fishies will want to eat. Try some chicken as well, yes I said chicken. Would not have thought but it is a good bait, so give it a try. People have had luck with bluefish and chicken.


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

Just got back from spsp. I fished there from 6 to 9:30 and caught three spot (all ten inches) , one perch ( about 9 in.) , and two croaker (13 inches). There was fish out there the whole three hours I was there. I used bloodworms for bait ( disapointed with anglers, had some very small bloodworms for $8) Not to bad of a day, could have done worse.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Thats not bad FC, nice to see you had a good outing. The fish are there you just need to find them. 

FYI Never shop at ANGLERS


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

fishcatcher,

I see you're from Baltimore. Next time on your way to SPSP stop at Warren's Bait Box in Glen Burnie B&A Blvd (off 97 near the airport). They have the biggest bloodworms in the area. (410) 768-6977


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

Yeah not to bad off a day. I had to learn about anglers the hard way, you won't see me going there again. That was some of the smallest blood worms I every saw. I usally go to warren's but they don't open till 5:30 and I left the house at five ( wanted to get an early start). Going out on the boat tuesday, going to try to catch some bigger fish. They after that I am off to O.C to do some fishing. If any body goes down spsp let me no how ya do.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I was there Friday evening from 6:30 and 9:30 caught 2 croacker and a nice white pearch and one small rock. Not very crowded, unless RedDog1 is talking about the spot where you needed to take a shower before you when fishing, that's how close some of the people are. I was fishing just to left of them. Beautiful night. Hope to go Sunday AM.


----------



## LoanOfficer (Jul 12, 2003)

thank you RD; I have never tried chicken before. What part of chicken is best for blues? Will try it when the blues are in.


----------



## fishcatcher (Aug 1, 2003)

Not to bad of a day Orest. What was the size of the rockfish?

Can you catch anything else when using chicken?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

LO, 
Just try regular chicken breast cut in small strips so that they dangle down in the water. Chicken soaked in peeler crab oil is supposed to be good as well but you really never know what the fishies will want on any given day. That is why a good variety of bait is best.

Orest,
That spot is the one of best spot I have found at SP since you can cast into so pretty deep water but you always have to fight for your spot. I often fish to the left as well and do pretty well. I have caught quite a few rocks out at SP all were small, between 8-12". The larger ones should be there in the fall

I have heard that trout love chicken soaked in peeler crab oil. Last week was when I heard that the bluefish were hitting on chicken, they usually just love cut bait but chicken cut in strips and dangling in the water could be quite tempting.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

FishCatcher thanks for tip about Warren's Bait Box. After reading your post on Sat. afternoon I called them and got direction, want to buy bait for early Sun. am fishing. The guy at Warrne is really nice and had some great big blood worm, he also showed me some sand worms, ugly things but big and meaty. Bought a dozen of each, bought some shrimp at Giants and some nightcrawler from Walmart and had a great time Sunday morningl; beautiful weather, fishing was a little slow caught 5 medium size croackers and white perch and another small rock.

Can't remember someone wanted to know the length of the blue I caught Wed. night - it was about 9 ".

What is with all this people who can't read signs "NO SWIMMING".
Was at SPSP Sun. am, there were about 6 of us fishing around the spot and all these people just came down to the water and started swimming right in from of use, we had to keep telling them to move just for we could bring in our lines/fishs. You try telling them that there is no swimming here and they look at you like ' So What ' and start speaking Spanish. The guy farthest to the right finally got some lady to understand that was no swimming here and they moved.

RedDog1 what type of chicken are we talking about. Chicken liver, chicken tenders strips; I did try some chicken gizzards and hearts. That was the only bait I need not catch a fish on Sun.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Speaking of swimming*

I was there yesterday as well. It was really windy and the tide was started to move, so the current was moving pretty good. Around 7 kids went into the water approx 5 ft from shore. I was paying attention to them at first as I was talking to another fisherman. I then heard lots of laughter in to the water and that got my attention. I saw two of the kids that were about 20 feet out of the water. I knew the water was shallow, but the current was pretty strong. One of the kids was on a bogey board the other was swimming. So I went over to them and yelled at them to get back into the shore. The kid with the bogey board lost balance of the board, but managed to get in (he lost is board as it was pulled out into the bay. The other could not get back in and I could see she was moving towards left of the little jetty. I can't swim but was ready to get into the water anyway to retrieve her. She was yelling help and the other fisherman I was talking to, knew how to swim was getting into the water. Next thing was, the current pushed her right into the rocks, so she was able to walk onto the shore. She was shaking like a leaf with fright and I told the kids to go back to their parents. It was unbelievable that there was no adult supervision. 
Anyway back to fishing, I only caught 4 large spot, it was a real slow day.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Those people out there are really daring. You would think there would be a concern with all of the lost hooks and rigs out in the water and swimmers walkng around without shoes. But no.

Anyway, Just take a regular chicken breast from the store and cut it into thn strips to allow them to dangle in the water. You can also try to marinate them in peeler crab oil to give them an extra kick. They are supposed to be good for trout and Hat80 a few weeks ago had some luck with blues at breezy point and regular chicken breast. Give it a try, you never know.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Sounds like she was very lucky. Some times the parents used the beach/water as a babysitter just like TV. Take to the beach, let them play, while I read or sun bath and the next you know some little kid is missing.

TunaFish what time were you there? I was there from 6:30 to 11:30.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Breezy Point - Location*

Where is Breezy Point?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Breezy point is right below North beach around the CHesapeake beach area in southern Maryland. It is approximately 40 miles from alexandria. They have a pier there and a beach but the beach is packed with swimmers this time of year and is quite shallow.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Orest*

I was there from 10:00 am-7:00 pm. I was close by those knuckleheaded windsurfers.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks. Does it get better once school start and the weather gets cooler?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I was there in the beginning of this season around march or april and the beach was pretty free. Although, there it is only open from 6am to sunset and cost $5 to get in.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

From what I've heard, yes. This is my 1st year fishing here and until yesterday, it has been the most consistent spot for me. When school starts, I guess it's around september, I hear stripers & blues are around and they're big. So, I'm just as anxious as you.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Once school roles around both SP and breezy point will be better places with pleanty of room to move around.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

TunaFish where is JAWS when you need him???????


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Yep, you got that right!!


----------



## LoanOfficer (Jul 12, 2003)

Orest, read the post which RD posted on my very same question (almost) about spsp or bp.


----------

